# propolis preparation



## Church (May 31, 2007)

I ve read about the Brazilian way to prepare propolis via alcohol evaporation.

I really do not see the rationale behind volitolizing the aromatic compounds in propolis. There are sites boasting vaporings propolis and inhilation therapy.

Certainly the most aromatic compounds found in propolis may be the most beneficial especially in treating mites.

To use an alcohol solvent to vaporize these components seems self defeating. To say that after the alcohol treatment results in pure propolis is nonsensical; pure propolis is what is collected in the hive, including the aromatics that are lost with alcohol solvent evaporation.

I can see dissolving the propolis in alcohol, then adding it to a honey or syrup mixture.......the aromatics would probably bind to the honey and stay while the alcohol would be gone in a matter of hours. 

Can anyone explain to me the rationale behind removing the aromatics via evaporation with alcohol an why its considered 'pure" at that point?

Thanks.


----------



## space bee (Jan 16, 2006)

Church, I am curious about using propolis to treat mites as you mentioned. How?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

very interesting thread..... I would like to learn too....


----------



## Meadow Stone Farm (May 4, 2005)

*I'm no expert*

...but I was reading up on propolis before I try my two traps out and the following links helped me:

http://www.beehivebotanicals.com/propolis-info.html

http://www.pcela.co.yu/propolisproduction.htm

Basically, what I get out of them, is that American firms are using solvent extraction to pull the "valuable" bioflavanoids out while leaving the heavy metal behind. The Russian links describes collecting it and basically grinding it up. I like their method better. Seems like using solvent processing would give it the health benefits of McDonald's.


----------



## Meadow Stone Farm (May 4, 2005)

*Another Link*

Describes a process that removes the wax, resins and impurities. Leaves "pure" propolis in an organic solvent:

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5529779-claims.html


----------

